# Euro Snacks and Goodies



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

I am trying to get an idea of what foods people in the US miss from back home.
I am from the US and miss certain things that I cannot get like Cheeetos, Reese's cup Easter eggs and Faygo soda just to name a few.


----------



## wonder (Apr 3, 2012)

string cheese! hah ...


----------



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

wonder said:


> string cheese! hah ...


What company makes it?
I am not familiar with it?


----------



## wonder (Apr 3, 2012)

it's not a company name... it's a famous type of cheese from US, especially for Midwest people.. This is one of the most famous snacks in U.S.


----------



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

wonder said:


> it's not a company name... it's a famous type of cheese from US, especially for Midwest people.. This is one of the most famous snacks in U.S.


I guess I was not clear. I was seeking to learn of foods from EUROPE that people from here miss that they cannot get FROM the US lol


----------



## CSaW (Apr 6, 2012)

stardm said:


> I guess I was not clear. I was seeking to learn of foods from EUROPE that people from here miss that they cannot get FROM the US lol


Ok regarding your first post I know you corrected it, but if anyone is in the uk they could use this site to order Yank foodstuff americansweets.co.uk
Regarding americans who are missing European goodies, I've found quite a lot at World Market. I'm not sure where you are but I think you can order from their website too. I've got buenos, Cadbury and all sort of British/ French / Italian type foods.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stardm said:


> What company makes it?
> I am not familiar with it?


You are from the US, are you not:>) It is the stuff that does not resemble cheese and kids play with. Not particullarly appetizing by the time they decide to eat or not to eat.

Miss? Things have gotten a lot more global. Dark bread with a real crust and oven warm would be tempting.


----------



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

CSaW said:


> Ok regarding your first post I know you corrected it, but if anyone is in the uk they could use this site to order Yank foodstuff americansweets.co.uk
> Regarding americans who are missing European goodies, I've found quite a lot at World Market. I'm not sure where you are but I think you can order from their website too. I've got buenos, Cadbury and all sort of British/ French / Italian type foods.



Great site, but no Miracle Whip!
And as anyone who eats it knows "A sandwich just isn't a sandwich"!


----------

